
Ask HN: My client stopped paying; should I tell the end users? - SpikedCola
I&#x27;ve run into a situation where a client has stopped paying my invoices. Besides my own hours, there is also the cost of hosting a server at Hetzner (which is currently tied to my own credit card).<p>The client directed the end users to email me directly for support. I received one such request this morning. I suspect the fix would take an hour or two.<p>Do I tell the end user that I&#x27;m not being paid and so can&#x27;t help them? That seems unprofessional to me. But I don&#x27;t want to ignore their email either. And at what point do I just shut the server down?<p>I made the (admittedly, huge) mistake of turning the system on before being paid out fully, so there is at least one business relying on the system. It doesn&#x27;t seem right to me to hurt their business by shutting the system down, but at the same time, I deserve to get paid for the work I&#x27;ve done.<p>Appreciate any comments or feedback you can give!
======
russell
Ordinarily I would agree with itbeho and advise you to move on with minimum
fuss. However, given that you are paying the hosting bills, you probably have
the right and obligation to shut the thing down gracefully, perhaps with a
month's warning to the users. It does seem reasonable to answer any emails
saying that you have not been contracted to provide support. I think it is
best no to mention that you havent been paid. It is probably wise to contact a
lawyer, because I am certainly not one.

------
al2o3cr
FIND A LAWYER. Do not pass go, do not collect $200. The last thing you want is
to trip over your own shoes and wind up stuck with liability and/or unable to
recover what you are owed.

Do NOT tell end users anything without consulting with your lawyer. Laws
regarding defamation etc vary broadly.

------
Cypher
Don't do work, inform the user that they can expect a fix in the next 7-10
days. Send a notice to the client saying services will shut down in 7 days
unless the outstanding invoices are paid in full. Then close it down and if
they want it back charge a setup fee.

------
itbeho
I don't see how you would be obligated to provide service to your client's
customers for free. Move on and put your energy into something that has a
return on your time investment.

------
SpikedCola
Thanks for all your advice! I really appreciate it.

I'm going to follow up with a notice of payment due, and lawyer up. _sigh_

~~~
ddingus
Now is the time to form a good relationship with a lawyer you can work well
with. It's an investment that will make you money in the future.

Watch this: [https://youtu.be/jVkLVRt6c1U](https://youtu.be/jVkLVRt6c1U)

------
lovelearning
It seems to me your client is stiffing not just you but their own (paying?)
end users too. Why is the end user paying your client if you are the one
providing the service and support? Perhaps you can look at some way of making
the end user your client.

